# Hi, We are touring Spain at the moment any advise ?



## Littlelyn (Oct 23, 2016)

Hola:wave:   This is our 3rd trip touring Europe & have travelled through France, Portugal and are currently in Spain, on this trip.  We've done a good mix of Aires, Wilding and campsites and we're enjoying our first rains since we left home on the 6th September, so are looking to move on to Malaga way, where we think the weather will be better than here in Conil de la Frontera.  It seems that the police have been moving motorhomes on a bit more on this trip (Sanlucar Aire was a prime example of this).  Does anyone know if they are still wilding in Benalmadena ?
Would be good to hear anyones views on wilding in Spain at the mo...........
Cheers
LittleLyn


----------



## moby56 (Oct 23, 2016)

They will often move you on when wilding in high season it gets a bit better later in the year as long as the French don't invade the area


----------



## Makzine (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------



## Acti (Oct 23, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Littlelyn (Oct 23, 2016)

*Just lovin' the lifestyle*

:cool1::cool1:





Makzine said:


> Hello and :welcome:



And Sunshine


----------



## The laird (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome n enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 23, 2016)

Littlelyn said:


> Hola:wave:   This is our 3rd trip touring Europe & have travelled through France, Portugal and are currently in Spain, on this trip.  We've done a good mix of Aires, Wilding and campsites and we're enjoying our first rains since we left home on the 6th September, so are looking to move on to Malaga way, where we think the weather will be better than here in Conil de la Frontera.  It seems that the police have been moving motorhomes on a bit more on this trip (Sanlucar Aire was a prime example of this).  Does anyone know if they are still wilding in Benalmadena ?
> Would be good to hear anyones views on wilding in Spain at the mo...........
> Cheers
> LittleLyn



http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...s-spain-post746654.html?highlight=#post746654

This used to be unlimited and free, but some visitors camped here for days/weeks/months band the local authorities calamped down, but if you register with the town hall you can stay free for 48hours.  :cheers::goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2016)

loulou said:


> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...s-spain-post746654.html?highlight=#post746654
> 
> This used to be unlimited and free, but some visitors camped here for days/weeks/months band the local authorities calamped down, but if you register with the town hall you can stay free for 48hours.  :cheers::goodluck:



Yea I asked at the tourist office and they say park in any street but not on the 'aire' . They also don't know why ?


----------



## wildman (Dec 8, 2016)

welcome to the wildside enjoy yourself exploring.


----------



## mikigough (Dec 8, 2016)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

